# [Soved] cups-filters compile error



## rdunkle (Aug 31, 2014)

I am running into an error while compiling ---  cups-filters-1.0.57

```
...
CXX      pdftopdf-pdftopdf_processor.o
In file included from filter/pdftopdf/pdftopdf_processor.cc:2:0:
filter/pdftopdf/qpdf_pdftopdf_processor.h:5:24: fatal error: qpdf/QPDF.hh: No such file or directory
compilation terminated.
*** [pdftopdf-pdftopdf_processor.o] Error code 1
```
I do not see any reports of this problem in web search.
I do not see the file QPDF.hh  and do not see any qpdf directory

```
/usr/ports/print/cups-filters/work/cups-filters-1.0.57/filter/pdftopdf
```
Anyone have a solution ?


----------



## talsamon (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: cups-filters compile error*

Set in print/qpdf the option SDK to ON.


----------



## rdunkle (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: cups-filters compile error*

thank you!   
that was the solution


----------

